# MAY 25th



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

PREPARE FOR MAY 25th!!! *IT* is coming. And nothing you can do about it!


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

Whats May 25th?!!!!! The Atlantans want to know!!!!!~!


----------



## ejewell (Feb 19, 2013)

I mean... there are a few good DE events in the ATL area around that date... lol. but that's too far for me to drive!


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

* PREPARE FOR MAY 25th!!!  * *"IT" is coming. * * And nothing you can do about! *


----------



## Isaac (Jan 3, 2013)

Old Boar said:


> * PREPARE FOR MAY 25th!!!  * *"IT" is coming. * * And nothing you can do about! *


But I dont need IT....my network is running just fine?!?

Do you mean Jesus is coming?....He's usually standing outside of the Home Depot down the street...

Is this another one of those SEGWAY type things?


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

a Rocky Patel "throwback" event with special promos on *I*ndian *T*abac cigars! :banana:


----------



## durbs (Dec 8, 2012)

In for "IT" to be known.


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

durbs said:


> In for "IT" to be known.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

String your Garlic, gather your Olive Wood Stakes, and Silver Bullets. It's been over a year since this un-natural phnenomenon occurred on Earth. 
* Above all,​  *

*PREPARE​*
*for the gathering.*​


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Gathering of what? Of vampires? Is "IT" worth me driving from Birmingham?

Do tell... Inquiring minds want to know


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

As the sun sets, and the Moon rises, the *HAPPENING *will be upon you if you are not at a cigar smokers gathering, known as a *  "HERF." * * BE PREPARED*


----------



## The Old Boar (May 14, 2005)

Check *HOTLANTA THREAD*! *FULL MOON HERF* on May 25th. Free Cigar for Military ID Holders, two free Cigars for WOUNDED WARRIOR PERSONNEL. Lots of goodies to raffle-off. CHECK HOTLANTA THREAD


----------

